# Fast Flight Compatible??



## StickBowBob (Jul 31, 2007)

What happens to a bow that is not Fast Flight string compatible when such a string is used?


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

Because there is little to no stretch on the fast flight string material the limb tips take a beating. Because they have not been reinforced to accept the newer material it cuts into the grooves weakening them to failure.

Also depending on the age of the bow and the glue used in construction there can also be a chance of limb delamination.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've heard of folks getting away with using a FF string on a non-FF bow, but I won't risk it--I just quit shooting bows that aren't FF compatible. I use Dynaflight '97 on my selfbow (padded loops) but it has antler tip overlays on it.

I've seen the tips literally sawn off two old bows that had skinny, non-padded loop FF strings. I've heard about the loop splitting the limb straight down from the string groove, and limb tip overlays popping off.

As far as delaminations, I've seen and heard about more of those happening with dacron strings on the bows. I'm not saying the dacron string was the cause, it's just a common response. If a bow has a FF type string on it and has some sort of failure, most will blame the string. If the same failure happens with a dacron string, something else is to blame.

I haven't decided, or seen any proof, of FF type materials "hammering" a bow. Most do have a lot less stretch, but they also reduce hand shock. Seems to me that is an indication that more of the bow's energy is going into the arrow--handshock comes from wasted energy resonating down the limbs. I could be way off base here, but it would seem that the extra vibration you get using dacron would be as bad on the limbs as anything. 

Chad


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Chad, When you say padded do you mean served or is the padding something else? also when building a flemish twist fast flight do you use the same amount of strands as dacron. I'm just trying to learn more about fastflight designs Thanks Jason


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Padded loops is just adding more strands to the loop area. I use Dacron for the padding. It just adds more surface area, which makes it easier on the bow's tips, plus makes a quieter string without sacrificing much if any performance.

You can use the same number of strands as you use with dacron, but you can also use a lot less if you want. Dacron is about 45-50# test per strand. The "weakest" FF type material I know of is original FF, which was about 90# test per strand.

Some bows seem to do better with a smaller string--especially lighter draw weights--but you may have trouble getting the nocks to fit. If you get to a point where you have to double up on the serving, you are adding a lot of the weight back to the string ( a lighter string is where you pick up performance).

Chad


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been using fastflight on all of my bows for a long time, and my older bows I just add more "string" not only in the loop, but the whole string... usually my bows are 16 strands. My Martin Longbows have pretty thick limbs and have had zero problems so far... but heavy strings slow the bow down quite abit too.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm just overly cautious.....I don't shoot FF on any of my bows, even if they _are_ FF-compatible. A few feet per second isn't worth potentially shortening the life of my bows.

Just my opinion.

Howattman


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I currently shoot 14 strands dacron on my 46# tamars mangart recurve. I think once i verify its ff compatible I'm going to order some ff string and give it a try. Oh by the way Chad "doin the twist" was very helpful as that is how I learned to make my strings. Thanks again


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Howattman, I can understand that line of thought, but let me give you some food for thought......

I've been shooting the same longbow for about 10 years--tournaments (several every summer), hunting, practicing, and most of my playing is done with this bow. I'm pulling [email protected]", and this bow has NEVER had a dacron string on it. 99% of the time it's had Dynaflight '97.

2-time IBO Word Champion Rod Jenkins feels pretty much the same as I do about strings--we just don't care to shoot a bow if it's not FF compatable. Rod has put literally hundreds of thousands of arrows through his bows (until he started working crazy hours not too long ago, his daily routine was at least 4 hours of practice a day, 7 days a week). As far as I know, Rod has never had a bow fail due to using a FF type string.

We also agree on another point--we'd shoot FF type strings even if they were a little slower. The benefits--reduced hand shock, less stretch, less creep, increased durability--are the reasons we prefer them.

I just think you are missing out by not using these materials on bows that are made for them. I've seen no proof at all that they will shorten the life of a bow--to the contrary, if using them were hard on a bow, I believe I'd have seen it long before now.

Thanks for the good word in the DVD imskippy!

Chad


----------



## wyo bowhunter (Aug 8, 2005)

Are there any tell tale signs to conclude if a bow is ff compatible?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

It's no guarantee, but reinforced limb tips are a good sign. I'd always ask the bowyer or manufacturer first.

Chad


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

LBR said:


> Howattman, I can understand that line of thought, but let me give you some food for thought......
> 
> I've been shooting the same longbow for about 10 years--tournaments (several every summer), hunting, practicing, and most of my playing is done with this bow. I'm pulling [email protected]", and this bow has NEVER had a dacron string on it. 99% of the time it's had Dynaflight '97.
> 
> ...



Chad,

Thanks, but I'll stick with what's worked for me for the last 35 years. 

Howattman


----------

